# MDM PE october



## Victor1990 (Mar 4, 2019)

Greetings Team, 

After 2019, as you know there will be no more regular pen and paper style exam for Mechanical MDM.

I would really like someone to share their recent experience on how they have prepared for the exam and what materials they have used and the methodology they have applied for the preparation 

Thank you


----------



## YW55 (Mar 27, 2019)

Since they have released the 2020 PE Reference Manual, you can be absolutely sure that anything in that book is fair game on the test even for 2019. So that's a starting point.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 27, 2019)

Victor1990 said:


> Greetings Team,
> 
> After 2019, as you know there will be no more regular pen and paper style exam for Mechanical MDM.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would start hardcore memorizing the main forms of the equations you most often use. Again, that's just me. I like the forms and notation I learned in school, carried it over to the exam and really helped. So far, I don't like how the reference manual notates equations.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 28, 2019)

YW55 said:


> Since they have released the 2020 PE Reference Manual, you can be absolutely sure that anything in that book is fair game on the test even for 2019. So that's a starting point.


How do I find that PE reference manual? I logged in my account but didn't find anything.


----------



## YW55 (Mar 28, 2019)

Phenomenon083 said:


> How do I find that PE reference manual? I logged in my account but didn't find anything.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 28, 2019)

YW55 said:


> View attachment 12726


Thank You


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 28, 2019)

Be mindful of the issues that are being reported with that manual. Most have been for TFS but it seems reasonable to suspect the MDM and HVAC sections might be affected too.


----------

